# Visual Basic Tutorials



## Wozzer (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello all,

For one of my subjects at college, I have to learn Visual Basic. However - The computers we are using only have the following specs;

Intel Celeron 1.7GHz
512MB Ram
60GB Hard-drive (Rammed with crap)

Now - As you can imagine, the computer is slow. In fact - It takes me ALL lesson to load up Visual basic. Let alone load a file in Visual basic.

So - I've took it upon myself (although I shouldn't have to) to teach myself.

Does anyone know any tutorial sites....?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

If its taking that long to load it tell your prof man. Thats obviously a huge road block..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 28, 2008)

All my programming is done on a P3 1200. Fast enough.

Personally I wouldn't recommend doing random tutorials, you won't have an actual goal making it harder to learn. Find something useful to make and look for solutions for your problem. You'll then be writing code that actually does something useful, works a lot more motivating for me.

Do you even know the basics? ie create some ugly form, put code behind a button to fill some textbox and whatnot.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If its taking that long to load it tell your prof man. Thats obviously a huge road block..



Oh - We've complained many times. It seems to go through one ear and out the other.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2008)

Climb up the ladder (Principal, Board of Directors, Superintendent).  Get a petition going if you have to.  Bad teachers are slowly destroying modern society.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 29, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Climb up the ladder (Principal, Board of Directors, Superintendent).  Get a petition going if you have to.  Bad teachers are slowly destroying modern society.



Well - We've tried this also. I got all my class together and we headed up to ICT Head. 

Well - what a twat he was. I'm not sure who is above him, but if nothings done within this / next week - i'll be really complaining...


----------



## Dark_Webster (Nov 29, 2008)

What VB are you learning in your school? In mine we are using VB6 with P4's @ 2GHz and 512MB of RAM and it's doing great. It loads very fast


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 29, 2008)

Visual Basic 2005, I think. Our machines are clogged up with rubbish which makes it much slower. I takes each student 10 minutes to go onto their account...!!


----------



## Dark_Webster (Nov 29, 2008)

GOD, that IS a lot of time. Why don't your school computer administrator format all machines? If it is filled with rubbish, then...


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 30, 2008)

Well - Because my college teachers are arse holes. (Most of them).....

Nice PS3 theme by the way....


----------

